# Powell & Presburger Season - Sheffield Showroom



## belboid (Oct 27, 2005)

oh yes!  the greatest British film-makers just like ever (yes, I know where Emeric was actually from) have some of their greatest films on at the lovely little indie down in town (I think I'll become a member just for this season) - almost all of them in fact! Even The Spy In Black & Smith which I've never seen!

49TH PARALLEL (U) Powell & Pressburger Season
UK 1941   Dir. Michael Powell   2hrs 3mins
Wednesday 16 November only 

A CANTERBURY TALE (U) Powell & Pressburger Season
UK 1944   Dir. Michael Powell/Emeric Pressburger   2hrs 5mins
Saturday 26 & Sunday 27 November 

A MATTER OF LIFE & DEATH (U) Powell & Pressburger Season
UK 1946   Dir. Michael Powell/Emeric Pressburger  
Wednesday 23 November only 

BLACK NARCISSUS (U) Powell & Pressburger Season
UK 1947   Dir. Michael Powell   1hr 40mins
Fri 4 - Thurs 10 November

THE EDGE OF THE WORLD (U) Powell & Pressburger Season
UK 1937   Dir. Michael Powell   1hr 15mins
Monday 14 November only 

GONE TO EARTH (PG) Powell & Pressburger Season
UK 1950   Dir. Michael Powell/Emeric Pressburger   1hr 51mins
Tuesday 29 November only 

I KNOW WHERE I'M GOING (U) Powell & Pressburger Season
UK 1945   Dir. Michael Powell/Emeric Pressburger   1hr 31mins
Thursday 1 December only 

THE LIFE & DEATH OF COLONEL BLIMP (U) Powell & Pressburger Season
UK 1942   Dir. Michael Powell/Emeric Pressburger   2hrs 4mins
Saturday 19 & Sunday 20 November only 

ONE OF OUR AIRCRAFT IS MISSING (U) Powell & Pressburger Season
UK 1942   Dir. Michael Powell   1hr 46mins
Thursday 10 November only 
(NOTE: the printed guide says this will be introduced by Bal Kumar before the screening - on November _11th_ - I don't know which bit is wrong at the moment!)

RED SHOES (U) Powell & Pressburger Season
UK 1948   Dir. Michael Powell/Emeric Pressburger   2hrs 15mins
Monday 28 November only 

THE SPY IN BLACK PLUS SMITH (U) Powell & Pressburger Season
UK 1939   Dir. Michael Powell   1hr 22mins
Tuesday 15 November only 

An Airmans Letter to his Mother (U) Powell & Pressburger Season
UK 1941 Dir. Michael Powell/Emeric Pressburger 6mins

& Insights into Powell and Pressburger with Bal Kumar
Thursday 17rth November 7-9pm

Anyone else up for it?  Some other good music films on around the same time - 

more info at http://www.showroom.org.uk/


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Oct 27, 2005)

No _Black Narcissus_?


----------



## belboid (Oct 27, 2005)

for some reason, that isn't listed on the webpage - but it is in the printed programme - Friday 4th - Thursday 10th Nov.  I'll amend!

Ther is also An Airmans Letter to his Mother (which I have also never seen) - a six minuter that 'eerily anticipates many of the themes of AMOLAD' at some point - I guess with AMOLAD.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 27, 2005)

I think that's also  on one of the DVDs as an extra.


----------



## belboid (Oct 27, 2005)

AMOLAD?  Would make most sense, can't see I've spotted it, I'll have a peak tonight.


----------



## belboid (Oct 27, 2005)

what a tiny world.....

I've just received an invite to A Celebration of IKWIG in Mull!

Bit late tho as it's this weekend - http://www.powell-pressburger.org/Trips/Mull/20051028/Invitation.html


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 27, 2005)

Jack Cardiff, the cinematographer on AMOLD and many other P&P flms, was doing a talk down here a few months back - i couldn't make it but apparentley it was such a success that he'll be back again soon-ish. Won't miss it this time.


----------



## belboid (Nov 9, 2005)

just back from seing Black Narcissus - god it is just _so_ damned good.

Kathleen Byron as Sister Ruth just lookd stunning appearing in the doorway just before that big climactic scene!


----------



## janeb (Nov 9, 2005)

Spent Easter this year in Carsaig where much of IKWIG was filmed, and it was an amazing place.  Hadn't seen this film before I went there but it was a video in the cottage we hired and really great to watch it whilst pretty much on the pier iteself - bloody awful road out to Carsaig however!

janeb x


----------

